# Source Discussion



## army5141 (Aug 29, 2021)

Has anyone used roid gear source before. Are they legit and quality products? Please only respond if you have used them.


----------



## weightlossburn (Aug 29, 2021)

Never used them.  But I think you should do your research.  I think straight out asking if a source is legit on the forum is a faux pas.


----------



## CJ (Aug 29, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> Never used them.  But I think you should do your research.  I think straight out asking if a source is legit on the forum is a faux pas.


It's fine to ask if one is legit, you just can't ask for someone to give you a source.


----------



## weightlossburn (Aug 29, 2021)

I appreciate the clarification.  I too am new and trying to find my way around.


----------



## Send0 (Aug 29, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> I appreciate the clarification.  I too am new and trying to find my way around.


Hey, we appreciate you doing your best to adhere to the rules. If you ever wonder if something is allowed, and it's not clear to you in the rules stickied in the introduction forum, then feel free to ask us directly. 😁


----------



## RichardSilva (Sep 12, 2021)

army5141 said:


> Has anyone used roid gear source before. Are they legit and quality products? Please only respond if you have used them.


Never used them


----------



## Pooh6369 (Sep 12, 2021)

You can order steroids online that's a thing???


----------



## FinalOpus (Feb 5, 2022)

Pooh6369 said:


> You can order steroids online that's a thing???


I’m too scared to actually do this. If I met someone IRL I’d probably buy some. But sending money to someone I’ve never met through their proton mail is too sketchy for me. I’d be afraid of getting nabbed by the FBI or that they just never send me anything.


----------



## Butch_C (Feb 10, 2022)

I have only been a member for a short time. I have read a lot already and have seen a trend. I have noticed the "new" sources that post with their line of products etc. even offering free giveaways (not a bad way to start). The thing I notice though is everyone who knows of them or is going to go out on a limb and give them a try, started the forum within a few weeks of this new source. You never see long time members give them a try or back them, in fact most hold them to the fire (a good thing). Then this newer member comes back and praises the new source and does more orders right away. This makes it impossible for me to trust any of them. To me it looks like the source has multiple accounts and is shilling his own gear. I love seeing the test results but the only test results that really count are ones submitted randomly from an actual customer. I also get that people new here, may have joined trying to find good information and a reliable source. They are desperate to try anything and may in fact be a real customer. Without knowing how much experience they have, because they only have posted in the one thread, you can't trust their judgement. People new to PED's, please be careful trying these new sources as injecting stuff into your body is very serious shit!


----------



## CJ (Feb 10, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> I have only been a member for a short time. I have read a lot already and have seen a trend. I have noticed the "new" sources that post with their line of products etc. even offering free giveaways (not a bad way to start). The thing I notice though is everyone who knows of them or is going to go out on a limb and give them a try, started the forum within a few weeks of this new source. You never see long time members give them a try or back them, in fact most hold them to the fire (a good thing). Then this newer member comes back and praises the new source and does more orders right away. This makes it impossible for me to trust any of them. To me it looks like the source has multiple accounts and is shilling his own gear. I love seeing the test results but the only test results that really count are ones submitted randomly from an actual customer. I also get that people new here, may have joined trying to find good information and a reliable source. They are desperate to try anything and may in fact be a real customer. Without knowing how much experience they have, because they only have posted in the one thread, you can't trust their judgement. People new to PED's, please be careful trying these new sources as injecting stuff into your body is very serious shit!


And remember, just because they're allowed to advertise here, we do NOT endorse or support them in any way. We make NO claim whatsoever of their business or authenticity. 

Buyer beware!!!


----------



## FinalOpus (Feb 10, 2022)

it sure is not easy to find a source.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 10, 2022)

Oh it's easy to find sources but hard to find good ones and when you finally do, ones that stick around for any good amount of time.


----------



## FinalOpus (Feb 10, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Oh it's easy to find sources but hard to find good ones and when you finally do, ones that stick around for any good amount of time.


Yeah, but a bad source is not really a source at all considering all the risks involved.


----------



## TiredandHot (Feb 11, 2022)

FinalOpus said:


> it sure is not easy to find a source.


It's actually pretty easy if you invest time and effort into researching. Problem is most either want a handout or rush and get scammed/bunk stuff.


----------



## OzzyongRep (Feb 16, 2022)

AU sources hard to come by


----------



## OzzyongRep (Feb 16, 2022)

.


----------



## Bigdaddyjak (Feb 20, 2022)

What is a source ?


----------



## Valdosta (Feb 20, 2022)

FinalOpus said:


> I’m too scared to actually do this. If I met someone IRL I’d probably buy some. But sending money to someone I’ve never met through their proton mail is too sketchy for me. I’d be afraid of getting nabbed by the FBI or that they just never send me anything.


i feel much safer ordering from a vetted online source than some random from the gym. you can learn a lot more about some of these sources through their threads than u can by asking some fella face to face if he's got good stuff


----------



## hard_gains (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## SFGiants (Feb 22, 2022)

Everyone is this thread has misspelled horse.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 22, 2022)

I prefer unicorns


----------



## Btcowboy (Feb 22, 2022)

It took me a long while and a ton of reading to find a reliable source. The first one turned out to be a good source but there was some issue with payment and it kinda scared me off. In fairness that source did do the right thing and the gear was good but the initial issue scared me enough to keep looking. Finally found one I have been using for years and happy with all terms and conditions. So not only research but also keep looking even after find one to start with for a couple reasons, you may find one with better options, and every source is only as good as their last batch and can close shopnor go to shit at the flick of a switch


----------

